# Cories dropping eggs



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Okay, so I figured out which creature was throwing eggs up onto my aquarium glass and it turns out it is my emerald green Cories. I wish they would have put the eggs on plants, but no. 

What are the chances that these eggs are going to make it? As it is, the fish that saw it happened picked at them for a bit. This is in a 125g planted tank. I thought I saw a male following her doing his part.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think the male fertilizes the eggs before they are laid.I was told you can scrape them up,but keep them wet,and transfer to hatch them.Im not sure if the other fish will munch them or not.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

I really y don't have cories so I can't help you


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If you take a small styrofoam cup and fill with tank water, hold it under the eggs you can gently roll them off the glass and put into the cup. You can also scrape them off with a razor blade being careful not to damage them.
If you have a lot of plants in the tank like swords and such I would imagine there is also eggs on some of the leaves. Depending on what other fish is in the tank will decide how many eggs and fry will survive. I have some in the 220 that upon hatching is staying in the mess of moss in the tank. Didn't even know there was fry in there till they were about 1/2 inch. And there is 5 clown loaches in there.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

How many days do they take to hatch? Also, could I just scrape them off and drop into my 20g? Should I try to put them into a breeder net for ease of feeding if they hatch?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

As long as there is some type of circulation around the eggs, that would work. If you leave them, it's an instant snack for sure. Takes around 2-3 days to hatch out.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

When my cories did this I was unable to do anything successful with the eggs I collected and I thought that was that, I figured that the eggs that I didn't get would have been eaten, but apparently some eggs ended up deep enough in the plants that the other fish didn't get them, and I ended up with a small number (about 5) of cory babies that survived to adulthood with no intervention on my part. Once you have a breeding population of cories, you can move them to a situation that's more set up for their activities and let them go at it. I ended up deciding that it was plenty fun enough for me to just watch for new babies showing up from time to time amongst the plant roots and I didn't much worry about trying to control the situation (a big difference from my approach with guppies, certainly, but corys will be corys if you mess with them or not, while guppy strains drift...)


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

When I decide to pull eggs I usually put them in my shrimp tanks as the shrimp won't eat them but will keep fungus off any eggs that go bad keeping it away from the good eggs.


----------

